# Abandoned Village of Esco - Spain



## J_a_t_33 (Sep 3, 2018)

On a roadtrip with my girlfriend from Ibiza back to England as the sun began to set, I spotted this in the distance... 

You should have seen my little face light up! 'Is that a f*cking derelict village??' I asked...







This is the village of Esco which dates officially back to at least the 12th century. Archaeological evidence suggest the land around the village has been inhabited more or less continually since the Bronze Age.

Built in 1959, the Yesa Dam was constructed to create a supply of irrigation and drinking water for the surrounding area. The resulting reservoir flooded the farmlands of Esco (as well as the nearby towns of Ruesta and Tiermas), leaving the inhabitants with poor prospects for the future. As a result, the village was abandoned in 1960.

However, unlike Ruesta and Tiermas, Esco was not completely abandoned; today, four people still live in Esco, keeping flocks of sheep in the grazing lands that are still accessible above the town. They make their homes among the town’s three streets and 60 houses that continue to decay and collapse into ruin.







We parked as close as we could to the village and I practically dragged the missus over the fields to the village to get there in time for an explore before we lost the sun...






Entering the first street











Looking up at the church tower






You can just imagine children playing in this street with parents watching from the balcony.
























































Entering the church
















Going up the tower











At the top
















I think this guy with his dog is one of the last remaining 4 inhabitants 































Beautiful views from here







Hope you enjoyed 


_Information source: https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/abandoned-village-of-esco _


----------



## HughieD (Sep 3, 2018)

Wow. That is mega. Spain's good for this sort of thing.


----------



## krela (Sep 3, 2018)

That's great, thank you.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 4, 2018)

That's fantastic.a whole village to explore


----------



## smiler (Sep 4, 2018)

Interesting find, enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 5, 2018)

What a strange place, and fancy a few folks still living there


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 17, 2018)

Nice one! Those timber lintels are holding up well!


----------

